# Fly Navy II



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Went with composite cork and eva on this one, with a Pac Bay split reel seat. And this time, I got the right friggin' plane.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That is a good looking rod. 

Nice work.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool !


----------

